# Palomia trees



## mtyquinn

Iam trying to find out what a palomia tree is ,I was told today that they are used to make jewlery boxes and that the wood is quite expensive,also that if the tree is about 10 years old it is worth quite a bit of money,I have no clue other than the leaves look like the cigar tree and instead of cigars it produce's a cluster of lavender blossom's and then they become a cluster of nut shaped seed pods that are quite sticky as well. Any information that anyone can give me will be a great help as I think I may have 4 or 5 of these trees and would like to know just how to care for them and keep them happy!! 
Thanks 
Linda::angel:


----------



## che

Hi Linda,

I don't usually answer questions in this section...I'm not a pro...but since no one else has answered it yet:

I have a Paulownia tree. If you have one, it's not likely to be mistaken for anything else....by your description, I'd say your ID is correct. I've had people drive up from the road to see what this beautiful lavender tree is.

From this tree I can tell you that you need to watch for wacko suckers....prune them when they're small. They're VERY fast growing, and the wood is very brittle. I'll link you to a website that can give you alot more information. 

Che

Paulownia Trees


----------

